# brushless Kv ratings?



## nico83 (Apr 16, 2010)

What do the kv ratings mean on brushless motors? and what is the difference between higher and lower kvs as in what do they do to your truck? thanks


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

The higher the kv rating the faster and more powerfull the motor..


----------



## nico83 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. now for the question i am building a mod 2wd corr truck. what bl set up would you recommend and at what kv for a tight technical loose loamy outdoor track?


----------



## only oval (Jan 9, 2009)

nico83 said:


> Thanks for the info. now for the question i am building a mod 2wd corr truck. what bl set up would you recommend and at what kv for a tight technical loose loamy outdoor track?


I would go with a Mamba Max Pro and CC 4600. The Pro will handle brushed and brushless motors and sensored or nonsensored as well.


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

I would strongly suggest the mamba max pro system. and you might want to consider the 3700 kv motor for a tight track with loose dirt. but even if you do go with 4600kv motor it should be ok. On the mamba pro you can also increase the punch control which works very nice. You may also want to consider the field card for the max pro. I just purchased one for my max pro and it works really well..


----------



## nico83 (Apr 16, 2010)

what does the field card do and how costly is it? the bl system is already gunna be putting a hurtin' on my wallet. lol


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

Nicco, I run the Mamba Max, not the Pro, with the 4600 in my SC10 and it has been good, no problems. Not sure the price difference between the Max and the PRO. The field card is to make adjustments to the ESC without a laptop. I should get one not sure of the price. And lastly BRING IT!! See ya Sat?


----------



## nico83 (Apr 16, 2010)

haha wut up bob. cool. def gunna go mamba then. sounds like thats what everyones liking. im def bringing it and reintroducing my front bumper to your rear left farring. did someone hear you say NICCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! lol


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking forward to it, you running Mod this Sat?


----------



## nico83 (Apr 16, 2010)

i might if i can get the set up. im already buying ricks ko propo ex10 for super cheap i might scrape enought to get the max pro system. who knows. but def stock corr.


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

The field card sells for $24.00. Pretty cheap for what it does.. The last mamba pro I bought came with a coupon in the box to get the field card from castle for $10.00.


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks I will have to get one.


----------



## nico83 (Apr 16, 2010)

awesome thats not bad at all for what it does. looks like im getting the mamba if its crap im coming after you bob hahahaha jk


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

Luckily for me I don't have to worry, it will be money well spent. But just the same I will see you Sat! HA


----------



## r2d2r2d2 (Apr 2, 2010)

kv = rpm per volt


----------



## Dr Dorito (Apr 5, 2009)

*data I love data*


----------

